# Marathon Water Heaters



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone used the Marathon Water heater? With a price tag that is 800-1000 bucks it seems like a bargain with the life time warranty. Thinking of using these as my main install for Water Heaters. Anyone use them?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did they say Polybutylene Tank? 

I've installed the Everlast Electric Water Heaters and SuperStor Ultra Indirect Water heaters with a stainless steel tank and a Lifetime Warranty made by Heat Transfer Products...


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive put in several and they are very good for the money. They only lose 5 deg. in standby over 24 hours. They are light and have a lifetime warranty. Here you can buy one from the electric company for $625 for a 50 gal tall. When you look at a reg cheapo heater for 250-350, it's a good deal.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think it is a Polybutylene tank. The outside is polyethylene, would guess the inside is the same?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> I don't think it is a Polybutylene tank. The outside is polyethylene, would guess the inside is the same?





> The Marathon electric water heater offers these advantages:
> 
> Technologically advanced design is clearly differentiated from short lived steel water heaters.
> It's the most durable water heater made, with a warranty to match
> ...


http://www.marathonheaters.com/consumers.html

Looks like a slight spelling difference...
Wonder what that means...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polybutene

Guess it is a coating?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

The polybutlyn worries me a little, but most problems i see with poly are valves,fittings, and plumber who didn't like fittings putting tons of stress the pipe.
However it does seem to sound alot like a Duron. Scary heater that make me lots of money.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

bechplumber said:


> The polybutlyn worries me a little, but most problems i see with poly are valves,fittings, and plumber who didn't like fittings putting tons of stress the pipe.
> However it does seem to sound alot like a Duron. Scary heater that make me lots of money.


Polybutene, NOT polybutylene. At least thats what the docs said. Even if it is polybutylene, that isn't a big deal.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the correction. the liner doesn't worry me as much as the fact that there is not an anode rod. won't the element threads get attacked. i didn't see any mention of special elements on the website, and what exactly do they thread into. It sounded like it was a polybutene lined fiberglass tank.


----------



## DownHill (Oct 15, 2010)

Used it. No problems. No anode. Special elements that cost more. Get 'em from the start.


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

Ive put them in quite a few new homes. The utility companies in my area offer a $150 rebate for a heater of this caliber, so it brings the price into the 750 range. I have had good luck with them, and customers have been very pleased. To me its a no-brainer with the rebate. As far as for replacement heaters they are great, but footprint is very large in comparison to a standard A.O or BW 80 gallon.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a finicky customer that hired me to take all the pex out of her house and run copper. I wonder if I can sell her on one of these?


----------

